# ID this please and tell me they are good



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

as stated I would like to know what these wee beasties are and if they are a good thing.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Those are mites. Where are they?


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

stevenhman said:


> Those are mites. Where are they?


in the viv i was given so i imagine not a good thing?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know a lot about mites but my frogs eat them.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Look like spider mites to me


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Spider mites like it hot and dry...they are mos likely detritus eaters


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

frogparty said:


> Spider mites like it hot and dry...they are mos likely detritus eaters


Sorry...it was a bad joke referencing a recent thread (I'm sure a few people will get it).


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Field, it got a chuckle from me.. 

Those are probably detrivore mites and are typically found in many enclosures... In fact it is probably impossible to keep them out.. Many of the dendrobatids will feed on them. 

Ed


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

They look juicy. They are little holiday treats for your frogs


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Free food!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Sorry...it was a bad joke referencing a recent thread (I'm sure a few people will get it).


I got it Field. Gave me a laugh. I'm going to agree with detrivore/detritis mites. They are more or less harmless. If they got out of control in numbers, they could stress your frogs but that would be pretty rare. They will eventually end up in every viv but you should strive to keep them out of your bug cultures. Some frogs particularly like them and will ignore other food items until they have eaten any mites in site. Particularly Pumilio seem to suck them up like candy!


----------

